# My rating this week, what you think? :)



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

is it luck or its just me 
uber wouldnt want to lose one of this kind


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

My rating took a dive. Apparently it was my fault road work closed the block to their destination and they had to walk the rest of the way. 1 star there shouted and taken in the arse with beach sand. This is awesome though! Congrats. What market are you in? And did you offer water or any other "goodies"?


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

JerryP. said:


> My rating took a dive. Apparently it was my fault road work closed the block to their destination and they had to walk the rest of the way. 1 star there shouted and taken in the arse with beach sand. This is awesome though! Congrats. What market are you in? And did you offer water or any other "goodies"?


nope no water or candy
just pure skills 
sorry to hear about your rating
but yah just open door in and out, greet hows your day,
would you like music?
would you like ac on or windows open?
then quiet the hole trip

the last part is the most significant
because they forget the whole thing u did the first time

tell them have fun out there
have a great night
have a good night
enjoy the rest of the night
thats it

men i hope so bad the rates goes up for us soon though 
all this for 1.10cents per mile seems too unrewarding


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

Hmmm, maybe I should start opening doors. Most of the time they approach the car themselves. I tried opening the door for one person who loaded a suit case in my trunk. It just made it awkward.

Well its working for ya man. Keep it up! Just personally, don't over do it. At these rates it isn't worth it.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

JerryP. said:


> Hmmm, maybe I should start opening doors. Most of the time they approach the car themselves. I tried opening the door for one person who loaded a suit case in my trunk. It just made it awkward.
> 
> Well its working for ya man. Keep it up! Just personally, don't over do it. At these rates it isn't worth it.


ya even if you dont open the door when they get in
try to open it when they going out, but thats when u droping them off to a not busy area though
as i said the last impression always works its charm
it will make them forget the mistakes you did the whole trip

ya i emailed uber one time
telling them that i hope the rates goes up
because the way we treat our passengers we deserve better

all i got back was a robotic answer


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

good job Kris

I have never seen 5 stars on my weekly report

be proud!


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> good job Kris
> 
> I have never seen 5 stars on my weekly report
> 
> be proud!


thanks
hahah though i dont know what i should i be proud of really man


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

This may sound ridiculous, but how do you see your weekly report? I'd love to see rider comments.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

anexfanatic said:


> This may sound ridiculous, but how do you see your weekly report? I'd love to see rider comments.


they email it to u
its called "weekly sunmary"
they only post in the bottom the good feedback comments


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> they email it to u
> its called "weekly sunmary"
> they only post in the bottom the good feedback comments


Hmm, I've never seen rider comments, though I have a 4.97 rating.  I only see the emails that show the weekend incentives.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

anexfanatic said:


> Hmm, I've never seen rider comments, though I have a 4.97 rating.  I only see the emails that show the weekend incentives.


Some markets don't get the weekly reports anymore, and most clients don't leave comments. If you email support about it they will say that they've discontinued them.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

anexfanatic said:


> Hmm, I've never seen rider comments, though I have a 4.97 rating.  I only see the emails that show the weekend incentives.


woww ur rating is crazy 4.97 @[email protected] i cant remember when was mine hit close to that mark :/


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> woww ur rating is crazy 4.97 @[email protected] i cant remember when was mine hit close to that mark :/


Aww, thank you. I got one 4 from this ******y younger (think 16 year old teens) couple going on a 3 mile ride that jumped out of my car at a red light.


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

If only 38 of your 40 rated trips were 5 star, you wouldn't have a 5.0 rating...


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> If only 38 of your 40 rated trips were 5 star, you wouldn't have a 5.0 rating...


but considering 38passengers is alot of chances ur arse could get unlucky and get a badd passenger

and by the way those 38 passenger just to tell u the truth 90% of them have a rating of 4.0-4.7, and one 3.5


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

I always get comments on how nice my UberX car is compared to the other cars in my area. I don't know what other drivers are doing, but I keeping vaccumed and washed once a week. I also keep dollar store candy and full bottles of cold water that only one out of every ten or so riders take. The amenities are there, but they are usually just impressed with the fact that it's available. On the flip side, I still get 5 ratings when I don't have water available.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

anexfanatic said:


> I always get comments on how nice my UberX car is compared to the other cars in my area. I don't know what other drivers are doing, but I keeping vaccumed and washed once a week. I also keep dollar store candy and full bottles of cold water that only one out of every ten or so riders take. The amenities are there, but they are usually just impressed with the fact that it's available. On the flip side, I still get 5 ratings when I don't have water available.


really nice, i bet your looks also gets u an extra points


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't usually give out less than 5stars but lately I have been more in the mix to. Anyways it feels so good to give that customer 1star knowing they will rate you bad for no reason... Awwwe that feeling is great happened last night


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> really nice, i bet your looks also gets u an extra points


 (turns the lights down low)


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Emmes said:


> (turns the lights down low)


i wish my looks could get me some 5 star :-s


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> i wish my looks could get me some 5 star :-s


You guys are way too funny. Lol. You can turn the lights back up. Haha. I'm married.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

anexfanatic said:


> You guys are way too funny. Lol. You can turn the lights back up. Haha. I'm married.


sorry the switch is broken :/


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

XD


----------

